# The iPhones Fingerprint Sensor May Finally Mean the End of the PIN



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If science fiction has taught us anything, its that humans are meant to interact with computers using only our bodies, not through tools such as keyboards or mice. Smartphones and tablets have started us down the path toward devices that respond to immediate human contact, but the fingerprint sensor on the new iPhone 5S could be the first real gateway leading to a widespread embrace of good ol skin as the best form of personal digital security.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

But do we know everything?

We all hear of back doors etc so why can't it be used fingerprint sensor with a fake fingerprint. The Government, NSA etc all want your data and they already have your fingerprints.

So I think a fingerprint sensor is great but you should still have a password.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good idea Harry to have two pieces of security, but the Fingerprint Thing is pretty convincing unless you can duplicate fingerprints on demand, eh?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It gets to the point where it's best to say Trust No One and that means the Government and who made the PC, Phone etc.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And then there's this....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now that will work.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The fingerprint scanner on my HP laptop requires both a proper fingerprint and the correct password associated with the fingerprint.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And let's throw this into the conversation...

Apple's Fingerprint ID May Mean You Can't 'Take the Fifth'



> Because the constitutional protection of the Fifth Amendment, which guarantees that "no person shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself," may not apply when it comes to biometric-based fingerprints (things that reflect who we are) as opposed to memory-based passwords and PINs (things we need to know and remember).


----------



## RickBroch (Sep 15, 2013)

> If science fiction has taught us anything, its that humans are meant to interact with computers using only our bodies


We're taking our cues from people who make up stories for a living? When do I get my Harry Potter flying car? Science fiction is some person's drunken imagination and stories have no direct relationship to real life. That's why they're called stories and the genre has fiction in the title.

Let me know when the Transformers arrive.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

IMHO, of course, Science has learned a lot from Science Fiction and has adapted over time....Imagine you were on the Star Ship Enterprise back in 1967 and you held a communicator device in one hand....It's operation is actually pretty pathetic when you measure it against a Smart Phone, eh?


----------

